# CarveWright DISCOVER Conference 2012-June 28-30



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Everyone here at RouterForums is invited to 

*CarveWright DISCOVER Conference 2012*


_*Discover The Possibilities!*_


June 28, 29 & 30
Hilton Houston NASA Clear Lake 
Houston TX










LHR Technologies is happy to announce our 2nd Annual CarveWright Conference that will be held in late June this year. Last year's first ever conference was a great success and attendees enjoyed two full days of presentations & workshops from both LHR staff and fellow Carvoholics, a Texas Barbecue, Vendor Booths, a Show & Tell area to see fellow carver projects and the opportunity to meet and make new friends that share a common interest in the CW.

This year we invite you to _Discover The Possibilities_ as we add a *third day* to the event situated on beautiful Clear Lake across the street from the famous NASA-Johnson Space Center and one of Houston's Top 5 Attractions Space Center Houston. It is also just a couple of miles from the Kemah Boardwalk where the lake and Galveston Bay meet in a fun-filled area featuring Dancing Waters, restaurants, shopping and amusement park rides & games.

America's #1 compact - format CNC Conference will feature speakers and presentations that will teach you how to DISCOVER the full potential of creativity and craftsmanship using your CarveWright system.

This year's conference agenda is available HERE. Workshop's are available for beginner to advanced level or even those just exploring the idea of CNC Woodworking. Learn techniques you can immediately put into practice in your CarveWright hobby or business projects. This year's conference features exciting new additions to the class schedule that will inform and inspire! Learn how to get the most from your CarveWright System - "DISCOVER" your CarveWright this year!


Guest Speakers Include: 


Sharon Berrum - SharonB's Finishing Techniques - "A Splash of Color with SharonB"

Doug Haffner - Haffner's Fantastic Creations - "The Secrets to Fantastic Creations"

Brandon MacDougall - LiquidViolins.com - "Fine Tuning the Art of CNC Part Making"

Michael Tyler - CarveBuddy.com - "Tips & Tricks with Michael Tyler"


Join us this summer!


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I want a CW so bad..I sure wish this conference were closer.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

jsears said:


> I want a CW so bad..I sure wish this conference were closer.


Jim,

And what is keeping you from getting one if I may ask? 

I know of several guys in Ohio who would be more than willing to meet up with you and show you the system if you would like!


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

About the only thing keeping me from it right now is $2000+.:cray:

Don't ya feel sorry for me?


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

RingNeckBlues said:


> Jim,
> 
> I know of several guys in Ohio who would be more than willing to meet up with you and show you the system if you would like!


Forgot to ask. Are any of them in the Columbus area, or better yet, slightly south of Columbus?

I'd love to talk with someone face to face, and see the unit at work.

Thanks..

Jim


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

jsears said:


> About the only thing keeping me from it right now is $2000+.:cray:
> 
> Don't ya feel sorry for me?


Sure do!! Actually you can get started @ just over $1200 for the base package.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*Only Two More Weeks*

Can't wait to see everyone at the conference.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I agree where do you live ?


----------

